# Who ireally invented grunge ,americans or aussies here my cues on this



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Grunge was born in australia, whit 1983 released of The Scientists and Lubricated Goat, but no ones remenber these band debut muddy sludgy rock= grunge, way before soundgarden, nirvana and ect...

Beside grunge is a false labeling, it's basically a mix of crusty rock and punk..
But what about american band Flipper were they grungy yes a bit and no, there more of a noise-rock band bordering on punk mostly.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2018)

According to wikipedia, you're right. It's a shame that the wiki article contains a reference to a Guardian article which is misquoted:



> Chris Dubrow from _The Guardian_ states that in the late 1980s, Australia's "sticky-floored...alternative pub scene" in seedy inner-city areas produced grunge bands with "raw and awkward energy" such as The Scientists, X, Beasts of Bourbon, feedtime, Cosmic Psychos and Lubricated Goat.[SUP][176][/SUP] Dubrow said "Cobain...admitted the Australian wave was a big influence" on his music.[SUP][176][/SUP]


What Dubrow wrote was


> even Cobain himself *was said to have *admitted the Australian wave was a big influence


 (my bold).

Even so, it's clear that, as with all genres, there were precursors.


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

I thought it was Canadian.


----------



## Norman Gunston (Apr 21, 2018)

I got for the coloured balls
Lobby Loyde was a musical genius influenced big acts. Kurt Cobaine credits him


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Must be from Grungedal, Norway! It's a valley in Telemark


----------



## Room2201974 (Jan 23, 2018)

_Rust Never Sleeps_, side two, released July 2, 1979. "Old black," a Fender Deluxe, a whizzer, and a foot pedal.


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Maybe a mermaid brought it in a coffee cup from Australia to Seattle.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Unlikely as it seems, have a listen to Pink Floyd's _Nile Song_ from the _More_ soundtrack album (1969).


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

It's obvious the North Koreans invented grunge.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

What, gangnam style Grunge?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Coloured Balls so cool thanks guys, grungy has hell at time and other time sabbathian as in black sabbath and ccr for the the genuine blue print of rrock of 70'' i love Crusty rock in the red loud amps to 11 hard psychedelic rock , any subjection if i dig Coloured Balls, guitar ladend feedback abuse , noise meter , we can't go wrong whit this.

I love obscur 70'' rock or hardrock that almost metal or grungy, any great subjection folks what would i dig if i dig the affored mention band ?

By the way im a fan of Blue Oyster Cult something similar but more muddier more dirty in sound?


----------



## Biwa (Aug 3, 2015)

Blue Öyster Cult? Well, not quite, but still great fun! :devil:


----------

